

Clojure 1.0 - remvee
http://clojure.blogspot.com/2009/05/clojure-10.html

======
jobeirne
Does anyone know if Clojure is GCing lambda's yet?

~~~
icey
Lambdas created in eval can be garbage collected as of r1232

------
mahmud
Discussion is here <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=592314>

------
jgrant27
It's ironic that this was posted as the same day as this -->
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=591897>

Would be interesting to see how a version in Clojure compares.

------
edu
sorry, but repeated

